# Runners/Joggers drive Koch insane



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

If she sees one coming at us, she will lunge and bark like they are trying to attack us. (She also does this with cars and cyclists)

Obviously, this behavior is highly unacceptable. 

Any tips on how to go about nipping this in the bud? Would sitting by a running trail and rewarding her when she doesn't react be the best way to go about this? Any good command words to utilize as well when rewarding proper behavior?

While obviously getting the barking and lunging under control is the end goal, I want to get the lunging under reign as soon as possible as it is a danger.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my boy was 10 weeks old i started
having him close to the road. as time went on
we trained close to the road. then i started training him
not to go into the road.

we were and are in the woods a lot, so are
the cylists, joggers and people
riding horses. i made sure we spent a lot
of time around those activities.

socialize Koch in these areas. get some of your friends to jog
past your house. have them jog back and forth with Koch there.
do you think having your friends run up to Koch with treats
and praise would help??? do the same thing with friends
on bikes.

i have no idea what to do about the cars. did you ever work
with Koch near traffic?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you can, I'd use Pat Miller's desensitisation techniques --- Expose the dog to the stimulous when it is out of reaction range - gradually work closer (as the range gets smaller) but never get into the range -- and finally you will have it either very small or gone.

(See articles by Pat Miller in WDJ or her book for a better description)


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My guy Timber, has or at least had a problem with chasing joggers and people on bikes. This winter he knocked down a jogger, but fortunately she had so many clothes on there was no physical harm.

So now I am working with a trainer. The first rule, take the time to allow your dog to behave commands 100 percent of the time. For example, when the dog excited, for whatever reason, car rides, play, etc. do not start the activity until the dog settles. If it takes awhile so be it.

Regarding ther joggers, a long line and a small sharp progged collar. When the dog runs after a jogger, let the animal hurt himself. It does not take long for most dogs to figure out they are better off just sitting and watching. Then you move on, to a shorter very light leash, and finally a test, while the dog is unleashed.

The latter occurs only at my trainer's.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

doggiedad, middle, and timber

Thank you all for your suggestions - it is a lot of good advice. I started working on Koch with cars today - sitting back about 20 feet from the road and (i forgot food rewards) praising her when she didn't lunge at a vehicle. I need to work in joggers and other dogs as well, but i liked what i saw. She figured it out quick (even though her success rate was only 50% with cars today!)


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey 50% today, a little more tomorrow, a little more the next day and before you know it ......


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DocHey 50% today, a little more tomorrow, a little more the next day and before you know it ......


Ditto! Good luck!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

We have a busy Starbucks just on the corner of a pretty busy intersection not far from our home. I used to spend a lot of time sitting at the table outside with my puppies. I drink my coffee, my puppy eats treats, looks at the cars and enjoys attention from people. Kind of killing two birds with one stone: socializing with people and desentisizing to cars while making it pleasant for everybody







Oh, and across the road there is a fire station so sometimes there are sirens, too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1
> Regarding ther joggers, a long line and a small *sharp *progged collar.


Yikes, for my dogs, I would find a better way to do this.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A strange comment, considering your experience.

UInder no circumstances can Timber ever chase a jogger, car or guy on a bike again. Theprong works.

You did say you would find a better way to do this; suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

A strange comment, considering your experience.

UInder no circumstances can Timber ever chase a jogger, car or guy on a bike again. Theprong works.

You did say you would find a better way to do this; suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Long lines with any type of collar are dangerous for reactive dogs. Allowing them to run out and 'hurt themselves' could cause extreme neck/trachea problems.

I would follow the earlier suggestions of desensitizing the dog by starting at a distance from the stimulus and rewarding for good behavior. Slowly over a period of days you should be able to go closer. If lunging or barking start again, move back to where the dog can sit quietly.

Take your time and keep the leash as loose as possible during the exercises. 

In addition to Pat Miller, Jan Fennell's books also have good info on this. My sister was able to use her tecniques (similar to what I described above) to teach her aussie to be able to walk in the neighborhood (or other places) with no reaction to the dogs behind the fences. The whole process took less than a week in her case.

Good luck!


----------

